# Opens this weekend



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Anyone got any heads up on any opens this weekend. Trying to fish with some new groups. Had a blast this past weekend with the rats nest guys.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Team Bass Xtreme Elite series (solo) @ Milton on Saturday. Not exactly an "open" but pretty cheap and a fun group.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks might check it out.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)




----------

